# Leaving on vacation...how do I feed the fish



## bucfan (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a 14g Biocube with Mollies. I will be leaving town for 4 days. How do I feed the fish while I am gone?


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

fish can go up to two weeks without eating. So four days shouldn't be a problem. Feed them right before you leave and as soon as you get back. I've left my fish for as long as ten days before & they were just fine.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

If you are really nervous that they will die they have little feeder packs. They are little tabs that you put in the water and dissolve when you are away.


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

There are feeding blocks you can use, or use a automatic fish feeder. If you have been feeding your fish regularly, theyll be fine for 4 days, just make sure to give them some extra before you leave.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

you may heart about holiday food.feed this food and then you don't need to feed them for 15 days..


----------

